# Tesco Vouchers Eurotunnel Fare V Eurotunnel Online Booking??



## Sonesta

Hi there,

I don't know if any other person has come across this whilst looking to spend their Tesco club card vouchers on the Euro Tunnel fare but I discovered recently when I went to book our tickets that the return price for the Tunnel crossing quoted to me over the telephone (which I think I am correct in saying is the only way you can book a crossing if you want to use your Tesco vouchers) is more expensive than what they quote for the same crossing via their Websites online booking service! In the end it worked out cheaper to book our journey online via the Eurotunnel's own website and so I decided to keep hold of my Tesco vouchers and add them to the next lot I send for when I get my next batch of Tesco vouchers in November.

So folks unless you have a stack of Tesco vouchers that covers the total cost of your fare I would check their online website first and see what works out the cheapest way to book your tickets and like me, you might just find you get a bit of a suprise.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Eurotunnel*

Hi

You can still haggle though.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Russell,

Now you tell me LOL - To be honest It never entered my head to haggle but if that is common practice you can bet your bottom dollar I will be doing a spot of bartering when booking my next crossing! 

Sue


----------



## exmusso

*Eurotunnel Booking*

Hi Sue,

When I booked my crossing last week using the Tesco vouchers, I had the website open on the laptop and was relating the various slots to the lady on the booking line who was confirming the price and availability.

When we eventually confirmed the day and time, she then asked me for my credit card details - I then told her I was using the Tesco vouchers. She seemed slightly surprised and I then confirmed I had rung the Tesco booking line - I then gave the voucher numbers and then was told I couldn't use them for paying for the cat. I had to do this separately and on checking, it states they can not be used in conjuction with other Eurotunnel products - Pet carriage, Insurance or accommodation.

To get the full value of the vouchers, I changed the return slot time to a more expensive and convenient one.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## ruthiebabe

I have never come across your problem Sonesta and would second exmusso in suggesting get the quote up online then pick up the phone. I do this regularly and it's always matched, so it's therefore always 25% of the full price that I pay. cat extras excepted, of course.


----------



## 88742

Good points......... I would also open the website and tell THEM what was on offer rather than the other way round. I had already read that pets etc are not covered with deal points (First time with a pet for us).

Ian


----------



## AlanVal

We went over in March and I also had the web page open when I called the Tesco online booking I paid the online price and they also took the vouchers for the Dog booking £30.. Booked again but with p&O this time.

Val


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks everyone I will bear all this in mind when I next go to book tickets. Oh isn't this site brilliant for finding out really helpful and useful information. 

Cheers everyone! =D> 

Sue


----------



## eendje

We've booked Eurotunnel crossings for the last 3 years, at least twice a year (had quite a few Tesco vouchers at one point!). Used Tesco vouchers each time. When booking, I always have the relevant pages on Eurotunnel website in front of me, so I know the prices for the crossings I want. Each time the price has been exactly the same so I have never had any problems that way.

Ina.


----------

